# old meter



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Cool photo, & thanks for posting it. Do you have the meter or just a photo?


----------



## RICK BOYD (Mar 10, 2008)

Norcal said:


> Cool photo, & thanks for posting it. Do you have the meter or just a photo?


photo only but I'm shopping around


----------

